# MKV bag setup



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

just sold my coils and starting to piece together my air ride setup and had a question...

i'm looking at getting Bagyard Classics for the rear as they don't need cutting or fabrication, but was wondering if anyone had any rubbing issues? i don't mind paying the premium if it means i don't have to deal with cutting, fabrication and rubbing. i was originally going to go with Airlift Slams in the back but it seems a lot of people have rubbing issues that require trimming and cutting of the control arm. any suggestions for rear struts as well? bilsteins?

and compressors. i'm thinking about going with dual 444c and after some searching some people have reccommended this set up compared to dual 400c's as the 444'c draw less amps (should I even be concerned about this?) and are a little quieter. the small difference in fill times in irrelevant to me.

TIA :wave:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

444's without a double. Bagyard classics, you can't go wrong with. Slam's for the rear, you end up cutting alot. I did Dobritz rears and re-5's and just cut the nipple in half. I just traded in my car and put the coils back in, and no issues what so ever.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

If you're looking to minimize cutting and fabrication, go with either the BagYard Classics or the new BagYard Bomber rear bags.

The Dorbritz D-Cups are great as well and easy to install! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah. i basically don't want fabrication or cutting at all. just a bolt on application. i always prefer mods that are easily reversible just in case i need to swap back in the future. 

andrew, do you guys do mix and match for your kits? i was looking to go Airlift XL Slam's in the front and Bagyards in the back. i can PM you if it's easier. looking to grab a kit while you still have that sale


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I have BagYard Classic rears (albeit in an A3, but it's the same thing) and the installation required only installing a nutsert. There was no cutting required. I have no rubbing issues whatsoever. Same on the fronts (BagYard Bombers). I use 2 480Cs to fill a 4.5 gallon tank. They're much quieter than I expected. Certainly tolerable. I can hear my radio at volume 8, which is what I set the maximum on-volume at, so it's not very loud. I don't like getting blasted with noise right when I turn the car on.

Andrew,

What is this about Bomber rears? What makes them different than the Classics?


----------



## ripNdip (Aug 6, 2010)

babydubz said:


> yeah. i basically don't want fabrication or cutting at all. just a bolt on application. i always prefer mods that are easily reversible just in case i need to swap back in the future.
> 
> andrew, do you guys do mix and match for your kits? i was looking to go Airlift XL Slam's in the front and Bagyards in the back. i can PM you if it's easier. looking to grab a kit while you still have that sale


You can mix and match and get the bagyard rears for a little more instead. Definitely worth it, I just got the slam fronts and bagyard bomber rears for my mkvi from Andrew :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

babydubz said:


> yeah. i basically don't want fabrication or cutting at all. just a bolt on application. i always prefer mods that are easily reversible just in case i need to swap back in the future.
> 
> andrew, do you guys do mix and match for your kits? i was looking to go Airlift XL Slam's in the front and Bagyards in the back. i can PM you if it's easier. looking to grab a kit while you still have that sale


I whole heartedly agree with mods that are easily reversible. The less cutting you have to do, the better.

We mix and match kits all the time, that's not an issue. We're more than happy to work with you and build you a setup that fits within your budget. Shoot me a PM or email and we can discuss details!



Rob Cote said:


> I have BagYard Classic rears (albeit in an A3, but it's the same thing) and the installation required only installing a nutsert. There was no cutting required. I have no rubbing issues whatsoever. Same on the fronts (BagYard Bombers). I use 2 480Cs to fill a 4.5 gallon tank. They're much quieter than I expected. Certainly tolerable. I can hear my radio at volume 8, which is what I set the maximum on-volume at, so it's not very loud. I don't like getting blasted with noise right when I turn the car on.
> 
> Andrew,
> 
> What is this about Bomber rears? What makes them different than the Classics?


Rob, how's tricks man? The new Bomber rears are something we've been pushing BagYard to do for a while now. This new rear bag uses a metal top mounting plate (nearly identical to the Classic rear bags) and a fiberglass reinforced injection molded working piston and bottom mount. The design is _damn near identical_ to the Classic rear bags except it a different material for the working piston and bottom mount. Still the same excellent BagYard quality, just less expensive. Oh, and, of course, no fabrication necessary!



ripNdip said:


> You can mix and match and get the bagyard rears for a little more instead. Definitely worth it, I just got the slam fronts and bagyard bomber rears for my mkvi from Andrew :thumbup:


:wave: :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Rob, how's tricks man? The new Bomber rears are something we've been pushing BagYard to do for a while now. This new rear bag uses a metal top mounting plate (nearly identical to the Classic rear bags) and a fiberglass reinforced injection molded working piston and bottom mount. The design is _damn near identical_ to the Classic rear bags except it a different material for the working piston and bottom mount. Still the same excellent BagYard quality, just less expensive. Oh, and, of course, no fabrication necessary!


Oh awesome. I thought you were going to say I missed out on something wholly different and an order of magnitude better and I was going to have to kick my own ass.

I'm still loving my setup all the time. Reset my presets for winter and went back to stock wheels with snow treads. Got my tank painted up, but I'm still chasing 1 small leak. By chasing it, I really just mean it's there, and I'm not really doing much about it. I let E-level take care of it :laugh::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Rob Cote said:


> Oh awesome. I thought you were going to say I missed out on something wholly different and an order of magnitude better and I was going to have to kick my own ass.
> 
> I'm still loving my setup all the time. Reset my presets for winter and went back to stock wheels with snow treads. Got my tank painted up, but I'm still chasing 1 small leak. By chasing it, I really just mean it's there, and I'm not really doing much about it. I let E-level take care of it :laugh::heart:


No sir, wouldn't do that to you!

Ahh, the changing of the vehicle into winter mode. I think the Northeast is going to get pretty hard this winter. Hell, we had snow just last week and didn't have power or heat for four days. Pretty sure the power company down here is not prepared for what mother nature is about to serve up. 

e-Level, is there anything it can't do? :laugh::heart:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

so will be ordering my setup by the end of this week (thanks again, Andrew). just wondering if anyone here knows of any local installers in the Vancouver, BC area i could turn to for some help with the install? 

i don't mind doing the trunk set up work myself but it's ensuring the system is hooked up properly and everything working properly that i could use a hand with..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

hello sir, check out this forum, most of those guys are in the Vancouver area and they're pretty handy. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks, Andrew! i actually asked on there too but most people suggested i try it myself first haha


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

posted this over airsociety but not much of a reply...


i'm looking at compressors right now so i can start designing my trunk set up over the winter. originally i had planned on dual 444c's but after reading around, people have suggested dual 480c's. what do you guys reccommend? it's only about a $80 difference but i'm not sure if it's worth it. ideally, i want to reduce noise as much as possible. this will be filling a 5ga tank if it's any relevance to the decision. as well, should i be concerned about the strain on the alternator with this setup? i'm also powering a PDX 5.1 amp from the battery as well

thanks 

ps: please don't suggest AZ's. those are out of my price budget as the cost of 1 can buy me two Viair's.


----------



## JAMIEMK3 (Jul 12, 2008)

^ in for the answer to this question. opcorn:


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

babydubz said:


> posted this over airsociety but not much of a reply...
> 
> 
> i'm looking at compressors right now so i can start designing my trunk set up over the winter. originally i had planned on dual 444c's but after reading around, people have suggested dual 480c's. what do you guys reccommend? it's only about a $80 difference but i'm not sure if it's worth it. ideally, i want to reduce noise as much as possible. this will be filling a 5ga tank if it's any relevance to the decision. as well, should i be concerned about the strain on the alternator with this setup? i'm also powering a PDX 5.1 amp from the battery as well
> ...


I went big, because I didn't feel like going home. I have 2x 480C compressors plumbed to a 4.5 gallon tank. They're surprisingly quiet given that there is no real "wall" to stop the sound coming from my hatch (Audi A3) into the passenger area. They run for about 1 minute to fill from 160-200 psi. On the stock 2.0T alternator, I have no current draw issues with both pumps running. Any other questions let me know.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

bump again as i figured i'd just use this thread rather than making new ones.


just wondering where u guys run your exhaust/out lines on your manifolds, particularly the VU4? i see a lot of set ups with just the Accuair muffler attached to the manifold but I was thinking whether i should route it to the outside of the car. I'm not too concerned about noise (I kinda like it) but I've heard that letting it dump inside the car leaves a rubbery smell? If i were to route it outside, what would be a good muffler to use to keep dirt and debris out?


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

babydubz said:


> I'm not too concerned about noise (I kinda like it) but I've heard that letting it dump inside the car leaves a rubbery smell? If i were to route it outside, what would be a good muffler to use to keep dirt and debris out?


Mine dump inside my hatch. If you go from drive height to all down or something similar that lets out a bunch of air, you will smell whatever the inside of your tank smells like for a few whiffs. I have a steel tank so I poured a primer inside to coat the tank so it wouldn't rust or anything and for a while when I'd dump out any air you could smell it but after a couple months it became less and less noticeable. I occasionally catch a whiff of it here and there if I do a large dump, but typically there's no smell. The VU4 with mufflers under the hatch floor is actually not too loud either. I can bear it. Most passengers will :laugh: when they hear it, I've found.

If you still want to route the dump lines out of the car, I would see if you can find a PTC-to-PTC fitting (like a coupler or union so it's the same on both sides) and put the same Accuair mufflers on the end of the line :thumbup:


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah I was thinking about doing that too. Guess I'll talk to Andrew when I order the rest of my fittings!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Rob Cote said:


> I have a steel tank so I poured a primer inside to coat the tank so it wouldn't rust or anything


you not afraid that primer will eventually flake off and end up in your valves causing them to fail?
primer usually doesn't stick to surface if its not scuffed or sanded.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> you not afraid that primer will eventually flake off and end up in your valves causing them to fail?
> primer usually doesn't stick to surface if its not scuffed or sanded.


No I'm not.


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

bump. 

things are finally coming together and i'm starting to finalize the wiring. i'm thinking about adding a kill switch for my compressors. how would i do it? just add a switch to one of the 12V lines?


----------

